# Need pipe rack ideas for box truck please...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday It was both nice out enough out and I didn't have anything on the books, so I decided to start to re organize my truck.

I'm a drain cleaner, and that's what I want to base my layout on... However, my truck is also, occasionally used as a plumbing truck when I'm working for my buddy who's a Master. I don't always carry very much 10'ers (4"-1/2") on a regular bases, so a 6" capped and cleanout as a carrier would usually fit the bill, however, sometimes I find myself with say 30' or so of schl 30 for a few days... 

When I first built my truck I modeled it after what I was use to, kind of... One side was shelving with the very lower shelf enough for 10' lengths. Space wise it worked great, but weight distribution was way off with all my machines on the other side.

I'm eventually wanting to install a skid mount, that's down the line, but still want to consider it. Once that comes into play, the 1500 goes by-by.

I'm thinking of an overhead shelving for pipe on the right side, just wondering if anyone has any tips/suggestions on the best way to go about it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll get a better picture come daylight of what I've done since these pics...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what ever you do, make sure you have proper shields( heavy gauge steel) to prevent any pipe from becoming a javelin through the driver or passengers head...when you stop short or become involved in an accident....btw, nice size truck to work with...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Open, I have the same blue floor dryer as you. I use it as a fan in the summer and also if anything needs drying. It is powerful


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what ever you do, make sure you have proper shields( heavy gauge steel) to prevent any pipe from becoming a javelin through the driver or passengers head...when you stop short or become involved in an accident....btw, nice size truck to work with...


I've heard of horror stories involving ci! 

I thought 14' was way too big... some here were right... not big enough! I talked with a buddy last night who works out of a van. He said if 14' isn't big enough, I may have a hoarding problem...:no::laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> Open, I have the same blue floor dryer as you. I use it as a fan in the summer and also if anything needs drying. It is powerful


I love it! Rebuilt a ton of them back in the day.. This one I drooled over 'till the Master I work for just gave it to me. Best kind of fan out there IMHO!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I cut all my pipe to 6' and 4' since I'm service and repair and store it vertically. Just make sure I have coupling on hand.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I made up three F brackets and mounted them on the passenger box wall. Then skinned the bottom with plywood. The top holds my 24' ext. ladder 2x4 and sheetmetal perimeter pipe. The bottom one holds a 4" tube for copper and 3 lengths of 1 1/2 and 2", 2 lengths of 3 and 4". Then a length of 3/4 PVC, 2" and 3" 636.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have an extended 3500 chevy van, any pipe is on the floor under the racks and a nice heavy steel divider behind both front seats, any job with alot of piping that is over 10ft in length , the supply house can deliver..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have an extended 3500 chevy van, any pipe is on the floor under the racks and a nice heavy steel divider behind both front seats, any job with alot of piping that is over 10ft in length , the supply house can deliver..


In my van I built a 3' and 6' deep by 6" wide and high. If I pull a length of pipe out I cut it in half then it goes in the truck. If I'm roughing in a new house I just throw them up in the rack and use rubber budgy cords to hold it down.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Raise the bed area with blocking & plywood. Slide pipe under the raised area. You only loose a few inches in height but will allow for a lot of storage since you are using the complete width.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Raise the bed area with blocking & plywood. Slide pipe under the raised area. You only loose a few inches in height but will allow for a lot of storage since you are using the complete width.


that works great, just have access panels to lift up for short pieces that get pushed to the back, or anything else that may end up pushed in...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that works great, just have access panels to lift up for short pieces that get pushed to the back, or anything else that may end up pushed in...


Or make some that are different depths.


----------

